# Walmart raising wages



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6712316

Walmarted raising its base wage to $10/hr. Bad news for the American consumer?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6712316
> 
> Walmarted raising its base wage to $10/hr. Bad news for the American consumer?


Finally something that indicates that there may actually be a recovery if some sort going on. It will, as most things, be good for some and bad for others. But certainly not as damaging as a government mandated wage increase. Walmart only would do it if they believed it was a good thing.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think it will have enough effect for consumers to notice. The bulk of US WalMart employees stock the shelves and ring up purchases, so only a teensy portion of their hourly wage is "in" each item they touch.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6712316
> 
> Walmarted raising its base wage to $10/hr. Bad news for the American consumer?


Radio reported $9.00 an hour this morning.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Makes me wonder about the ones who already made more than that, if their wages will go up too. When I worked there six years ago, the different departments had different wages. Cashiers were minimum wage mostly, stock people who unloaded trucks were a little better. Then produce, then meat/frozen, deli, bakery, and pharmacy. Back then to start in produce was nearly nine dollars.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Finally something that indicates that there may actually be a recovery if some sort going on. It will, as most things, be good for some and bad for others. But certainly not as damaging as a government mandated wage increase. Walmart only would do it if they believed it was a good thing.


Big whoopee doo:hammer:

The company said in an announcement on Thursday that it would raise its wage floor to $9 in April, followed by a second boost to $10 by next February. 

Wow what a deal Walmart can set their computers to raise some items .0001 and still come out way ahead . What a recovery it will be now college grads can start at $9.00 instead of $8.95 per hour :hammer::thumb:

Where Walmart gained was from the totally free advertisement from the news cast reporting these job opportunities :thumb:

I think I'll rush down and get in line now :thumb: Welcome to Walmart :sing:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Here most Walmart positions already pay $10 an hour. The proplem is they are part time so you only get 20 to 25 hours a week and no benifits. Hourly wage doesn't make up for less hours in a week.

WWW


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Here most Walmart positions already pay $10 an hour. The proplem is they are part time so you only get 20 to 25 hours a week and no benifits. Hourly wage doesn't make up for less hours in a week.
> 
> WWW


That's why I left. When the economy started to tank, they cut everybody down to part time. I went to school afterwards, but I had really liked my job there. Just couldn't make it on that few hours. Besides you don't get benefits if you're just part time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a corresponding reduction in work force numbers?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

They're realizing they get what they pay for...paying minimum wage gets them minimum effort, and that is causing their stores to be dirty and unorganized, as well as crappy customer service, which in turn hurts sales. They are not going to pay more for the same work. They're going to pay more for better work. This CEO started at the bottom, so he probably knows what he's doing in terms of getting the best out of employees.



> "What's driving us is we want to create a great store experience for customers and do that by investing in our own people," Doug McMillon, Wal-Mart's CEO, told The Associated Press during an interview two days ahead of the wage announcement at the company's headquarters in Bentonville, Arkansas. "A better store experience results in happier customers, resulting in stronger sales."


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Locally the Walmart has been trying to hire. The big obstacle is the drug test. Hours are limited. Lately that's affected the ability to get the shelves stocked at night when most of the freight is stocked. Supervisors and lower management can see the effects of the limited hours. They're not the ones making the decisions about hours. That's coming from somewhere above the stores' management.

It still comes down to if it's not on the shelves you can't sell it. The amount of freight and the call offs make for interesting nights that go fast. the ones that show up, in my experience do not put out just a minimum effort. They work their butts off. The last night I worked I had the two pet aisles. That's two aisles. There were six pallets including three with bagged dog or cat food. Two of those were stacked higher than my head. I had the bagged food finished in two hours. The boxed stuff takes longer. I got five pallets finished leaving the last pallet that was only filled between my knees and waist high.

I look at it as getting paid for a work out.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6712316
> 
> Bad news for the American consumer?


Yes. Higher prices...


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

It probably will raise prices, but barely...they have sales of nearly half a trillion dollars per year and this wage increase will cost them a few hundred million...so maybe a tenth of a percent or so increase in prices if they pass it all on to the consumers.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

jtbrandt said:


> It probably will raise prices, but barely...they have sales of nearly half a trillion dollars per year and this wage increase will cost them a few hundred million...so maybe a tenth of a percent or so increase in prices if they pass it all on to the consumers.


They'll make it up on volume.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Finally something that indicates that there may actually be a recovery if some sort going on. It will, as most things, be good for some and bad for others. But certainly not as damaging as a government mandated wage increase. Walmart only would do it if they believed it was a good thing.



I going to break ranks and agree with you.

Walmart is having a hard time finding and keeping workers, because people are finding better jobs somewhere else.

If that's not a true and basic sign of economic recovery don't know what it.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ineresting.

Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.

Great sign of what America has become.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

plowjockey said:


> Ineresting.
> 
> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.
> 
> Great sign of what America has become.


Amen PJ.:thumb:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Ineresting.
> 
> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.
> 
> Great sign of what America has become.


As I said it was free advertisement for Walmart . Most will now be able to buy new cars :thumb: Here you go Peter Schiff and a raise for Walmart workers enjoy 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLr5oWfoWRY[/ame]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> Ineresting.
> 
> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.
> 
> Great sign of what America has become.


All that means those on FS is they will get LESS in FS so I bet their BUYING power will NOT be enough to hardly make a difference.
Ya THAT is what America has become all thanks to Obama. 
Making it easier to get FS and getting more and more on government teat. THAT is What America has become.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> As I said it was free advertisement for Walmart . Most will now be able to buy new cars :thumb: Here you go Peter Schiff and a raise for Walmart workers enjoy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLr5oWfoWRY


Seriously, does Walmart really need advertisement?

People either shop there - or they don't!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> All that means those on FS is they will get LESS in FS so I bet their BUYING power will NOT be enough to hardly make a difference.
> Ya THAT is what America has become all thanks to Obama.
> Making it easier to get FS and getting more and more on government teat. THAT is What America has become.


If you pay income taxes, You're happy paying for Walmart employees food, verse having Walmart Corporation pay for it.

That's mighty generous of you.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Seriously, does Walmart really need advertisement?
> 
> People either shop there - or they don't!


Naw they just spent 57 million for the last black Friday sales for the fun of it :thumb: with a grand total of 1.7 billion for the year .

http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-inte...ay-how-much-they-spent-convincing-you-to-spen


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.


Is that all you care about?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

plowjockey said:


> Seriously, does Walmart really need advertisement?
> 
> People either shop there - or they don't!



They advertise. Clearly, they think you are wrong.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

handymama said:


> Makes me wonder about the ones who already made more than that, if their wages will go up too. When I worked there six years ago, the different departments had different wages. Cashiers were minimum wage mostly, stock people who unloaded trucks were a little better. Then produce, then meat/frozen, deli, bakery, and pharmacy. Back then to start in produce was nearly nine dollars.


Yes, that is what I would expect to happen. Typically, a base wage is used for every booger-pickin new hire that walks in the door. The ones that learn to use a Kleenex in the first 90 days get to stick around and get a bump. The ones that don't get kicked to the curb. So the raise in base needs to ripple through the pay scale so that the completely reformed ex-bugger pickers, which are now the solid core of your employment, don't look at the equivalent-paid bugger-picker standing next to them and decide to take a hike.

Should it raise prices? If not offset with cost reduction elsewhere, then yes. Why does it concern you? Either their model works or it doesn't. WM was not a house -hold name 40 years ago. I don't expect it to be 40 years from now.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I dunno.

Sears and J.C. Penney may not be setting the world on fire, but they are still there.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jolly said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Sears and J.C. Penney may not be setting the world on fire, but they are still there.


 Not for long though. They may be here tomorrow, but they are on the lists of stores both of them are that MAY not make it through 2015. K-Marts closing all over the country. We now have NONE in my area. The closest K-Mart is now 100 Miles away.~! and we had 3 of them within 25 miles. And so have a few Sears closed. But it doesn't look good for either of them. maybe not this year, but they are not in good shape going forward for very long.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Seriously, does Walmart really need advertisement?
> 
> People either shop there - or they don't!


It DOES help Walmart improve their public image and therefore more people will shop there. I seldom shop there because I hate walking a mile to pick up one item. I prefer the Dollar Store simply because of the size.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Not for long though. They may be here tomorrow, but they are on the lists of stores both of them are that MAY not make it through 2015. K-Marts closing all over the country. We now have NONE in my area. The closest K-Mart is now 100 Miles away.~! and we had 3 of them within 25 miles. And so have a few Sears closed. But it doesn't look good for either of them. maybe not this year, but they are not in good shape going forward for very long.


Chains come and go over time. Walmart has not been doing real well either. Without a customer base relying largely on food stamps, they would be far worse off. Target recognizes that and is expanding their food lines in lots of stores. Even Dollar Stores are carrying more food. The cheap Chinese junk doesn't attract people like it once did. People around here are packing Goodwill and other thrift stores that used to only have a few customers. J.C. Penney is doing much better here since they got rid of a stupid CEO and the new guy is bringing the stores back to what they used to be. KMart has been poorly managed for decades and chains like Lowes and Home Depot really hurt Sears.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> I going to break ranks and agree with you.
> 
> Walmart is having a hard time finding and keeping workers, because people are finding better jobs somewhere else.
> 
> If that's not a true and basic sign of economic recovery don't know what it.


Its a sign that private business can't compete with the government. When you can draw unemployment checks for over 6 years plus get free food, free housing, free medical care, free cash to spend almost anyway you wish for doing nothing how stupid do you have to be to take a job where they actually expect you to work?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> Ineresting.
> 
> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.


I worry about how its going to effect me because I want to get as much for my labor as I can. On top of that the government is taking 20-45% of the value of my labor and giving it to people therefore I have to watch out for every penny it lets me keep.




plowjockey said:


> Great sign of what America has become.


Yep and you can think the leaches who have voted over and over to put people in office who take money from those who actually work for it and give it to them. I suspect its going to get much worse as more and more workers go Galt.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

poppy said:


> It DOES help Walmart improve their public image and therefore more people will shop there. I seldom shop there because I hate walking a mile to pick up one item. I prefer the Dollar Store simply because of the size.


The same here but. . .when it comes time to 'really' shop I love the fact I can get it all done all at once. In one stop I can buy clothes, auto parts, camping supplies, office supplies, groceries and most of my other household stuff. 

Just the thought of have to slog to a grocery store, then to an auto parts store, then to a clothing store, then to an outdoor supply store, then. . . . wears me out.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

poppy said:


> Chains come and go over time. Walmart has not been doing real well either. Without a customer base relying largely on food stamps, they would be far worse off. Target recognizes that and is expanding their food lines in lots of stores. Even Dollar Stores are carrying more food. The cheap Chinese junk doesn't attract people like it once did. People around here are packing Goodwill and other thrift stores that used to only have a few customers. J.C. Penney is doing much better here since they got rid of a stupid CEO and the new guy is bringing the stores back to what they used to be. KMart has been poorly managed for decades and chains like Lowes and Home Depot really hurt Sears.


What hurt Sears, IMO, was them getting away from what made them in the first place. Sears was the Amazon of its day. You might not have been able to walk into the store and buy it but you could order it out of something called a "catalog" and have it delivered to your local store in a few days to a couple of weeks. But they tried to go to a total retail store, i.e. no catalog sales, and found out they couldn't compete with stores who had been doing that for decades. Then to try to compete they started selling junk but still charging quality product prices. I have a heavy duty 1/2" Craftsman corded drill that was given to me new. I hadn't used it more than 20 times and the forward/reverse switch went wonky. The last time I used it the switch wouldn't work at all. At least its stuck in forward so I can still drill with it.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

plowjockey said:


> Ineresting.
> 
> Walmart want to pay their part time employees - most who probably qualify for food stamps, a few more bucks a week and all we care about is if it will effect our own pocketbook.
> 
> Great sign of what America has become.


You can take that guilt trip all by yourself. 

A person would have to be an idiot to NOT think about how happenings in the world will affect them and their family first. Lofty ideals are for people who are secure, warm and well fed!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The eventual $2.00 per hour raise is going to be well received by Walmart employees. Locally stockers working at night with less than one years experience make $8.50 per hour. Until January when the minimum wage went up, they made $7.75. Both rates include the 50 cent night shift differential.

A local convenience store starts people with experience at $10.00. Walmart locally has had a difficult time hiring people due the area being rural and the distance some would need to travel. With lower gasoline prices and higher wages, the local Walmart jobs should be more attractive to those for which the commute made it uneconomic before.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> You can take that guilt trip all by yourself.
> 
> A person would have to be an idiot to NOT think about how happenings in the world will affect them and their family first. Lofty ideals are for people who are secure, warm and well fed!


Obviously it did not work. 

I guess it's just better that they still qualify for food stamps. that costs less than Walmart paying them more, then possibly passing on their labor costs, right?

Prices go up up EVERYWHERE all of the time AND I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THAT FACT!

I guess i could obsess over it constantly or just find ways to make more money.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Obviously it did not work.
> 
> I guess it's just better that they still qualify for food stamps. that costs less than Walmart paying them more, then possibly passing on their labor costs, right?
> 
> ...


Walmart just passes their labor cost on to the end user .And yes to a certain extent everyone has control of prices .Simple DON BUY IT :thumb:

Yep instead of obsessing I here Walmart is hiring :thumb:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Walmart just passes their labor cost on to the end user.


Their story about raising wages might simply be an excuse to make price hikes more palatable. And, I doubt they will really benefit the majority of their workers. They will find a way to raise wages for just the chosen few while others get the same old wages or cut hours.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Just like any large company. Wal-mart knows there own hiring demographics and employees status.

I worked in a union shop for many years. The company throws the money to younger workers to get a contract passed, and gives better benefits to older employees to get a contract passed.

Wal-mart knows that the poverty level increased X amount, toss out a raise. They get free news coverage from that, and a small amount of workers will ever see a raise.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> Their story about raising wages might simply be an excuse to make price hikes more palatable. And, I doubt they will really benefit the majority of their workers. They will find a way to raise wages for just the chosen few while others get the same old wages or cut hours.


Exactly. Walmart saved a lot by dropping health insurance for many part time employees and I heard on the news that they are redoing work schedules so as to have less people working on the floor at any given time. They will probably save more money than this raise will cost them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

All associates will get the raise. That includes full time and part time. The seasonal hires will get it too.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> You can take that guilt trip all by yourself.
> 
> A person would have to be an idiot to NOT think about how happenings in the world will affect them and their family first. Lofty ideals are for people who are secure, warm and well fed!


MO_cows and all those that liked this post is it safe to assume none of you are working? I feel like an idiot now going to work when I could have it so much better if I just quit.

Jim


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jim Bunton said:


> MO_cows and all those that liked this post is it safe to assume none of you are working? I feel like an idiot now going to work when I could have it so much better if I just quit.
> 
> Jim


I didn't "like" that post, but I don't understand the connection between it and what you're saying. Could you please elaborate?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim Bunton said:


> MO_cows and all those that liked this post is it safe to assume none of you are working? I feel like an idiot now going to work when I could have it so much better if I just quit.
> 
> Jim


I'm not connecting the same dots you are. Care to explain?

I was responding to Plowjockey for trying to guilt us all out by implying we didn't care about anything except how the wage increase would effect us personally. My point was, of course you look out for you and yours first. If you don't have your own "stuff" in a group you can't help anyone else.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I would guess that Wal-Mart has developed a reputation as an "employer of last resort" among people who work retail. At least when I go into the stores around here, the cashiers are generally heavily tattooed people who look like they just got out of prison! That's really scary when you consider that a business would be wise to put its most presentable employees on the front lines. (Ghod only knows what the people unloading the trucks look like!) :teehee:

So perhaps Wal-Mart is trying to upgrade its image and attract a better caliber of employee. That's certainly its prerogative! 

It's also possible that it's cutting back on the overall number of employees, which makes it possible to pay the remaining ones a little better without affecting the bottom line. I've noticed all the stores around here have put in a bank of self-service checkouts, and generally have only two full-service lanes (one at either end of the store) open now.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Walmart expects this move to cost them $1B this year. One of the things they are reacting to is the perception that understaffing leads to a bad shopping experience. Whether it's pictures of crammed back rooms and empty shelves because of not enough stockers, long check out lines because of not enough front end help or just a general bad experience because shoppers can't find someone to help them they have a lot to overcome and cutting labor hours isn't the answer. They know this. This move will probably be good for the average Walmart employee. Managers and supervisors, not so much. The easiest way to meet budget goals is to cut labor. It is the one thing they have most direct control over. The new emphasis on customer service and what is being touted as a more employee favorable scheduling plan limits this tool.

I am sure an involuntary shudder went through every Walmart supplier on hearing this news. Knowing a couple of people who have sat in those conference rooms in Bentonville I'm pretty sure there will be a little more blood squeezed from each supplier and product. Whether it is product size or quality it won't be pretty.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

While the goal is to stock everything at night when a store is either closed or there are fewer customers, that doesn't happen. That means some associates have to stock shelves during the day. I see the pay raise as an effort to compete for workers.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> I'm not connecting the same dots you are. Care to explain?
> 
> I was responding to Plowjockey for trying to guilt us all out by implying we didn't care about anything except how the wage increase would effect us personally. My point was, of course you look out for you and yours first. If you don't have your own "stuff" in a group you can't help anyone else.


You'll have to do better than that to get the Grumpy Gold Star award.:happy2:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope the greeters get the raise also...

I have filled out the application


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> I'm not connecting the same dots you are. Care to explain?
> 
> I was responding to Plowjockey for trying to guilt us all out by implying we didn't care about anything except how the wage increase would effect us personally. My point was, of course you look out for you and yours first. If you don't have your own "stuff" in a group you can't help anyone else.


MO_cows I owe you, and those that hit like an apology. I had a brain fart and thought it was your post I wanted to go back and comment on. It was watchers post #30 where it said " When you can draw unemployment checks for over 6 years plus get free food, free housing, free medical care, free cash to spend almost anyway you wish for doing nothing *how stupid do you have to be to take a job where they actually expect you to work? *Watchers said "How stupid"
Yours said " be an idiot" and I confused them.

Jim


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Walmart expects this move to cost them $1B this year. One of the things they are reacting to is the perception that understaffing leads to a bad shopping experience. Whether it's pictures of crammed back rooms and empty shelves because of not enough stockers, long check out lines because of not enough front end help or just a general bad experience because shoppers can't find someone to help them they have a lot to overcome and cutting labor hours isn't the answer. They know this. This move will probably be good for the average Walmart employee. Managers and supervisors, not so much. The easiest way to meet budget goals is to cut labor. It is the one thing they have most direct control over. The new emphasis on customer service and what is being touted as a more employee favorable scheduling plan limits this tool.
> 
> I am sure an involuntary shudder went through every Walmart supplier on hearing this news. Knowing a couple of people who have sat in those conference rooms in Bentonville I'm pretty sure there will be a little more blood squeezed from each supplier and product. Whether it is product size or quality it won't be pretty.


Walmart has always worked with individuals on scheduling. I'm surprised at how flexible they've been. It comes down to if you'll work with them, they'll work with you. The catch is probably that you have to be someone they see as a hard worker. 

FWIW, lower management is also getting a raise.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Darren said:


> Walmart has always worked with individuals on scheduling. I'm surprised at how flexible they've been. It comes down to if you'll work with them, they'll work with you. The catch is probably that you have to be someone they see as a hard worker.
> 
> FWIW, lower management is also getting a raise.


Thanks for the inside perspective. I spend less than $100/ yr at Walmart so most of what I know is gathered second hand. Here's the announcement from Walmart about scheduling for those who haven't seen it. http://news.walmart.com/news-archiv...iates-by-providing-more-scheduling-visibility


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Darren said:


> Walmart has always worked with individuals on *scheduling*. I'm surprised at how flexible they've been. It comes down to if you'll work with them, they'll work with you. The catch is probably that you have to be someone they see as a hard worker.
> 
> FWIW, lower management is also getting a raise.


 But they are getting new scheduling with nearly 3 weeks notices now. That is good and is not even being talked about.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> I would guess that Wal-Mart has developed a reputation as an "employer of last resort" among people who work retail. At least when I go into the stores around here, the cashiers are generally heavily tattooed people who look like they just got out of prison! That's really scary when you consider that a business would be wise to put its most presentable employees on the front lines. (Ghod only knows what the people unloading the trucks look like!) :teehee:
> 
> So perhaps Wal-Mart is trying to upgrade its image and attract a better caliber of employee. That's certainly its prerogative!
> 
> It's also possible that it's cutting back on the overall number of employees, which makes it possible to pay the remaining ones a little better without affecting the bottom line. I've noticed all the stores around here have put in a bank of self-service checkouts, and generally have only two full-service lanes (one at either end of the store) open now.


Our stockers are young. Most are in their early twenties at the oldest. All of them are clean cut. On the other hand most of the male stockers have beards but no tats. The issue is keeping people. 

Stocking is not for everyone. You have to be able to hustle all night long most nights. You also need to be able to get up and down frequently including on your knees and sometimes lying on the floor. An example is to get the 50 lb bags of dog food properly stocked on a bottom shelf. When you down stack (break down the mixed pallets, often stacked over your head, onto the pallets for each aisle) you need to grab and move cases fast. 

While Walmart says you need to do team lifts the reality is you grab and go. Ten lb. bags of sugar comes four to a wrap. You garb two or three of the four package cases and move. Same with 24 can cases of vegetables. You grab one in each hand.

Walmart wants to keep the people that can do that. If it's not on the shelves, you can sell it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I looked at that chart, and I want to know what the "1-day waiting period" for sick leave is? 

Does that mean if you have, say for instance, the flu, you have to come to work today, but can take tomorrow off if you're still projectile vomiting? :huh:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> I looked at that chart, and I want to know what the "1-day waiting period" for sick leave is?
> 
> Does that mean if you have, say for instance, the flu, you have to come to work today, but can take tomorrow off if you're still projectile vomiting? :huh:


Probably what it means is, the sick leave kicks in on the 2nd day. DH used to have that on his job.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ironically, the average wage of a floor worker at Wal Mart is $18 per hour. Of course, the anti-WalMart schmucks insist that this includes managers, but shouldn't; the managers work the floor, too...and anyone who cannot achieve a managerial position at WalMart in 2-3 years is a moron, anyways.

Then again, only 1% of workers in the US make min. wage, so it really is nothing more than a distraction..

Also, raising wages is NOT a sign of an improving economy - it is the exact opposite; it indicates a weakening value of a dollar and to inflation


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I hope the greeters get the raise also...
> 
> I have filled out the application


Our local Super Walmart recently did away with that position..


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> I looked at that chart, and I want to know what the "1-day waiting period" for sick leave is?
> 
> Does that mean if you have, say for instance, the flu, you have to come to work today, but can take tomorrow off if you're still projectile vomiting? :huh:


I'd guess the first day is on you but continued days are covered. Probably meant to discourage one-day call ins just because you decide you want a day off.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

bowdonkey said:


> You'll have to do better than that to get the Grumpy Gold Star award.:happy2:


I put the inner witch on a new shorter leash with a choke chain. We'll make it until spring without disemboweling anybody now.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

poppy said:


> I'd guess the first day is on you but continued days are covered. Probably meant to discourage one-day call ins just because you decide you want a day off.


Well, that makes no sense at all! It seems nearly everyone -- actually sick or not -- would go ahead and take *two* days off, in order to be paid for at least one! Might as well be shot for a sheep as a lamb, eh? ound:

And this would create twice the hassle in terms of staffing ... unless, of course, they've calculated the likely level of call-offs on any given shift and scheduled extra employees to make up for it.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My ex-husband is a lifer at Wal-Mart. He worked there when we were married, had been there for years when we met and is still there now. Plus my best friend's husband just got hired at Wal-Mart a few months ago.

Wal-Mart is not the evil that it is often portrayed as - they are IMO and IME no better or worse than any other employer out there :shrug:. They pay a wage that toes the line between attracting people willing to work and overpaying people for the job they're doing. If they paid too low, people would go work elsewhere....if they pay too high, they lose profit. That's how EVERY business that stays in business for very long operates. Yes, they do what they can to reduce their overhead, BUT if they pushed too far than the people who work there will quit and just go on the government teat, so they can't be that bad 

They do vary your hours so that you don't qualify for benefits if you're working an entry-level position. But like another poster pointed out here, if you go to work, do a good job, show up when you're supposed to and work hard, you won't be working an entry level position for long. They move the hardest workers up to CSM and Department Manager positions pretty quickly - if you're willing to move to another store it can go a lot more quickly. We have about 5 Wal-Marts all within a 30-minute drive from my house, so you don't even have to be willing to move to change stores in a lot of areas.

I know when they were trying to build a Wal-Mart in a more rural county that neighbors mine, the people were very heavily for it. They are desperate for jobs of any kind, and they knew that a Wal-Mart would give employment to a lot of people who were currently getting paid the same low wages plus paying for gas/wear & tear on their vehicles to drive 45+ minutes away for a retail job. It's good for the high school kids, it's good for part-time college students, and yes for a certain segment of the population it's good for a career track too. 

My ex-Husband did quite well all things considered at Wal-Mart, and that was his career. He had a high school diploma and one semester of college classes to his name, but he started working Wal-Mart as a part time job, and they ended up moving him up from there. He was promoted to Assistant Manager while we were married, and he was only in his mid-20's. 

Now if you bounce from job to job, call in sick all the time, whine about being at work, do as little work as possible while on the clock, and have a bad attitude, you're probably going to be stuck at that entry level position for the duration (provided they don't fire you, that is). But all you need is an average IQ (+/-) and a decent work ethic to do better than that at Wal-Mart, IME.


----------

